
The Single Most Important Lesson from the 1918 Influenza - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/opinion/coronavirus-1918-spanish-flu.html
======
fortran77
My paternal grandfather's parents died from the 1918 influenza, in Lithuania.

